# Trout fishing south of Detroit



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

HEy everybody was just wondering if anybnody new of any place to Trout fish south or near Detroit,i will be at my mother-in-laws for the whole week of the fourth and have not been able to fish that area yet.I will be in the Wyndotte area.Any info on trout or any fishing period will be greatly appreciated.


Thank You
SWMFDOTCOM :fish2:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Trout fishin in the Detroit area??? Tough call, not much here and what is here is pretty poor. The "best" trout stream in metro is Paint Creek/Clinton
River. in the Auburn Hills/Rochester area. Johnson Creek in western Wayne county is a trout stream. I think that you will find that the "trout streams in our area are pretty poor when compared to some the streams near you.

You might try the Detroit River and Lake Erie both close to Wyandotte. for
some Big Water fishing. Bass, Walleye, Pike, Muskey, area all available and
the river and erie are well noted for the walleye and Bass.

You might trying a thread in the "warm water" fishing forum under the Detroit River/Lk Erie sub forum. You might ask if anyone would be willing to 
take you out on their boat and show you some of the fishing available. I
would but will be up north on vacation. But im sure a lot of the guys in this
area would welcome the chance to meet and fish with a fellow MSF member


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Mel thats what i was wanting to hear,if I was waisting my time or if trout fishing was worth it. As far as Big Game fishing I'm all for it so maybe i would find some good fishing after all.I do got some friends of my wifes that live on Gross Iles so I will be going for wallies for sure.

Thanks agian Mel,
[email protected]


----------



## Steelman (May 24, 2004)

You don't have to change flies or tactics to catch smallmouth in SE MI streams. They are great gamefish.


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

********** do you every come down to Berrien Springs and fish????????????Or area @ all?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Seeing where you are from, you will be disappointed in the Trout fishing opportunities in the Metro area. Spend time with the family, and be glad for the great fishing you have close to home.

If you absolutely must fish (which I totally understand) the River Raisin has some nice Smallie fishing, and is not far from Wyandotte. And the lower Detroit River has Walleyes, Cats, and Perch. You could travel North and get a charter on Lake St Clair for Muskies - that is probably the best Muskie water in the World right now. People literally go out on LSC expecting to limit on Muskies - although most C&R.


----------

